# 1995 is when Gen Z starts



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

They grew up with the internet, they didn't live through the 90s, they wouldn't remember where they were when 9/11 happened, they wouldn't remember life before phones, they missed out on Blockbuster. 

What do you all think?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Agreed 

But good luck getting that thru to most of them


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

...? Hard disagree. I not only didn't grow up with the internet (only started using PC when I was like 11?), I in fact lived 3 years of the 90s--I remember being in school during 9/11, have never had a phone 'til last year, and literally grew up with blockbusters! Hell, I remember pay phones and my mother and I having to use them lol

I guess you and Sensational are too old to really be aware of the experiences of people younger than you :'P


----------



## AirlineSpotter (Dec 18, 2021)

1. Almost all millennials grew up with modern internet, but I would say 1997 and earlier were in kindergarten before at least 50 percent of the population had it homes assuming stats are accurate; half, if not most, of X grew up with primitive internet even if it was not for public use
2. Even 1999 lived through the 90s even if it was not for a full year
3. Honestly, who would want to remember experiencing 9/11, but I think 1999 and earlier were old enough to remember where they were?
4. Almost all millennials never knew a world without cell phones, but I would say 1999 and earlier were in kindergarten before 50 percent of the population had at least one mobile phone
5. This one is by far your most awful point; Blockbuster lasted well into the early 2010s; I remember my last visit there, which was in summer 2010; around half of Z would remember Blockbuster


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> They grew up with the internet, they didn't live through the 90s, they wouldn't remember where they were when 9/11 happened, they wouldn't remember life before phones, they missed out on Blockbuster.
> 
> What do you all think?


I remember where I was at 9/11...

Was getting "ready" for school in the morning... Watching morning cartoons but then the news suddenly came on and I saw the Twin Towers blown up. Gave me a sinking feeling.

We used VHS didn't get a DVD player until like, 2004-5? Still used videos a lot after that still.

Blockbuster in Australia closed down last year.

The LAST ONE. GONE. I was so devo'd about it. There's something different about going to the video store than just staring at the screen flicking through Netflix....

It was like a little outing almost.

I didn't have a mobile phone until I was in high school.

Didn't get a computer until I was about, 8-9?

It's still a young age but I didn't use it from birth.

But I see your point and you're right about some of it. The only thing I can remember from the 90s was a few cartoons, songs and video games.
And my 4th birthday.

So yes we are gen Z.

I guess it's different for each person though I have siblings that are 5-6 years older than me so I would have some millennial influence.

But if I was the oldest, definitely early gen Z core.


----------



## AirlineSpotter (Dec 18, 2021)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I remember where I was at 9/11...
> 
> Was getting "ready" for school in the morning... Watching morning cartoons but then the news suddenly came on and I saw the Twin Towers blown up. Gave me a sinking feeling.
> 
> ...


He said 1995 missed out on Blockbuster. Clearly he must be a troll as he forget 1995 were already in high school before it even closed.


----------



## ThisIsntItBro (12 mo ago)

SlyStonefan63 said:


> They grew up with the internet, they didn't live through the 90s, they wouldn't remember where they were when 9/11 happened, they wouldn't remember life before phones, they missed out on Blockbuster.
> 
> What do you all think?


Absolutely not. 1995 is a terrible start date for a generation that "can't remember 9/11". 1995 and 1996 are clearly millennials. It's even funnier because as of 2022 nobody quotes these years (except jason dorsey-1996) as being "Gen Z". It's a horrible start date and makes no sense. Enough is enough.


----------



## AirlineSpotter (Dec 18, 2021)

ThisIsntItBro said:


> Absolutely not. 1995 is a terrible start date for a generation that "can't remember 9/11". 1995 and 1996 are clearly millennials. It's even funnier because as of 2022 nobody quotes these years (except jason dorsey-1996) as being "Gen Z". It's a horrible start date and makes no sense. Enough is enough.


McCrindle and other sources do. I feel like 2000 is the best start date.


----------



## Fait (2 mo ago)

ThisIsntItBro said:


> Absolutely not. 1995 is a terrible start date for a generation that "can't remember 9/11". 1995 and 1996 are clearly millennials. It's even funnier because as of 2022 nobody quotes these years (except jason dorsey-1996) as being "Gen Z". It's a horrible start date and makes no sense. Enough is enough.


Bold coming from someone that doesn't know our childhood, I relate to early 2000s babies, it's the cusp if anything.


----------

